# Tire damage



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

How long should I expect my tires to last? I bought some Michelin Race tires and they say service course on them. Not sure what that means but they didn't last very long. Maybe 700 miles. Is that about right or just depends all on sorts or road conditions? I descend very quickly and use every centimeter of tires when cornering. Basically don't have any "chicken strips" on the tires. Just thought that fact that the tire is falling apart in the middle is weird. I need to get new ones and was thinking about the Continental GP tires. Thoughts?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It's a funny story for me so far. I only have one Michelin Pro Race 3 (front, Optimum version). I've never gotten a flat on it or wear such as yours, and have been doing a few hundred miles on it on beat roads + descents. Feels miles better than any other tire I've used in corners.

I had Continental GP4000(S)'s and they did last reasonably well. Probably near the 2000mi mark. However, my descending confidence was never there with them. I'd personally opt for Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks or Hutchinson Fusions for half the price.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I use Gatorskins for training, my last rear tire went at 4k, and now the old front is on the rear still going strong. They are slow and ride harshly, but they last forever and dont flat.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Do you skid the tire when you brake? That's the only thing I can think of that would cause the center of a PR3 to wear out that fast. They're not super long lasting tires but they should go more than 700 miles. I'd expect more like double that for a rear tire. I weigh about 145 lbs though. Rider weight does affect wear.

They will wear out in the middle first. We spend most of our time upright, not cornering.

If you like cornering traction then you should skip Gatorskins. They are like billiard balls, especially in the wet.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

Service course means that it is a racing tire. Its softer, lighter weight and more prone to wear. 

The damage in your picture looks like a flat spot from a skid. It happens on all tires but is more obvious on softer rubber. 

If you like the tire you will get a lot more life out of the standard pro race 3s which wear much longer.

-G


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Never skid except if for brief lock-up microseconds. I mean that maybe was once and I know that can't be it. The whole tire is that way not just that part. I am 160lbs so maybe the whole racing tire thing is why. I will get some better tires for the next set.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

While I love the ride of the Michelin Pro 3 Race, I absolutely hate their lack of longevity. The Pro 2 Race easily lasted me 2k miles. My Pro 3 Race are usually gone after about 500-800 miles. While their is still rubber, they get prone to cuts and punctures, which forces me to replace them. 

My friend gets 1500 miles out of them easily. Perhaps, I'm abusing them but I don't know how.

chl


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

That tire has some very hard wear on it. You can see another "skid" mark at the top of the tire in the picture.
Perhaps you think it is a microsecond skid but lasts a bit longer. It doesn't take much when you lock up a wheel for the rubber to abrade off.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I suppose 700 miles is OK for a race tire. I have 3,700 miles on my front gp4000 and replaced the rear one a few months ago with probably at least 2,500 miles on it. 

If you are racing you may want a racing wheelset with lighter tires, maybe tubulars, and another set with something more durable for training. The gp4000 seems like a pretty good balance between gatorskins and something too lightweight like vittoria's.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I have almost 2500 miles on my GP4000s tires. Rear is ready for replacement. Front has life left. I tried the Michelin Pro Race 3's when they came out and never made it past 700 or so.


----------



## rho (Apr 28, 2008)

Quit skidding down Mt Hamilton! 

Although I'm a total newb on road tires... I have some cheap conti 25s that are wearing way too fast under my fatass on the road. 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Kai Winters said:


> That tire has some very hard wear on it. You can see another "skid" mark at the top of the tire in the picture.
> Perhaps you think it is a microsecond skid but lasts a bit longer. It doesn't take much when you lock up a wheel for the rubber to abrade off.



OP is a mtn biker too. So, he just needs a road bike with disc brakes and killer modulation


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I hear you guys and can attest that I am not skidding! The rate at which I descend some of these hills would mean certain death if I skidded and got loose around a corner. So I mean a microsecond of lockup would be all. Not enough to even notice. Looking at the pics, I can see how you might think it is from skidding. I am a mtn biker so the road biker terms are a little unknown to me. I think the service course tire is not meant to be used all the time. I don't have another wheel set and can't afford too many tires. I got these because they were cheap. The tire is actually pulling apart starting from the center. Anyway it doesn't really matter. I think my next tires will be the GP4000 as I have read good things about them. Thanks for all your input guys. I just thought about it and it might be from burnouts in my lowest gear! Just kidding


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

pmarshall said:


> I hear you guys and can attest that I am not skidding! The rate at which I descend some of these hills would mean certain death if I skidded and got loose around a corner. So I mean a microsecond of lockup would be all. Not enough to even notice. Looking at the pics, I can see how you might think it is from skidding. I am a mtn biker so the road biker terms are a little unknown to me. I think the service course tire is not meant to be used all the time. I don't have another wheel set and can't afford too many tires. I got these because they were cheap. The tire is actually pulling apart starting from the center. Anyway it doesn't really matter. I think my next tires will be the GP4000 as I have read good things about them. Thanks for all your input guys. I just thought about it and it might be from burnouts in my lowest gear! Just kidding


Head over to Sports Basement. They have some Vittoria rubino pros III for $40 ea. Decent tires. I can't give a long term review as I have only had mine on for 3 months.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Head over to Sports Basement. They have some Vittoria rubino pros III for $40 ea. Decent tires. I can't give a long term review as I have only had mine on for 3 months.


Thank you sir! I love that place. My wallet practically jumps from my pocket in there.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

pmarshall said:


> Thank you sir! I love that place. My wallet practically jumps from my pocket in there.


I hate that about that place. There is always something there you didn't know you needed until you get there.


----------

